# Merry Christmas from New Mexico!



## Gaer (Dec 22, 2021)

I didn't find this.  Someone else put this on the Forum a long, long time ago.  I wish I could remember who  posted it, because I think it's BRILLIANT!
and, It's a Merry Christmas from the Southwest!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Gaer!


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2021)

Have a great Christmas Gaer !


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 22, 2021)

​


----------



## Devi (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks — and Merry Christmas to you, too, @Gaer!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 22, 2021)

I loved Los Posadas all those years we lived in New Mexico. Of all the places I ever lived, it was hands down the best (in spite of the dust storms in the spring).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas Gaer....


----------



## Devi (Dec 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Merry Christmas Gaer....


Love it!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2021)

Love New Mexico.  Hope you have a peaceful Christmas.  Bought one of your Angel books and hope to start it soon!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2021)

I wish you a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 24, 2021)

And the same back to you, Gaer


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Gaer! Hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2021)

So glad to know you!  Have a fabulous Christmas, dear Gaer!


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 25, 2021)

Be careful out there...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

Put on the Xmas music and dance with your doggy!
Merry Christmas @Gaer


----------

